
Intersection Types: Java Generics’ most underused feature - DrLegend
http://iteratrlearning.com/java/generics/2016/05/12/intersection-types-java-generics.html
======
lokedhs
Sadly, Kotlin, a language I otherwise like a lot, decided that Java generics
were too complicated for normal people, and created a much less flexible
version. For the typical case the syntax is easier to understand, but it's not
possible to use the full power of the Java syntax.

What I'm saying is that the reason for this simplification is the same as the
reason not many people use intersection types.

------
Freak_NL
I am getting an undismissable dialog prompting for an email address to spam.
Is there supposed to be a way of closing it or is that website just that
hostile?

~~~
DrLegend
sorry about that -- fixing it now. Just press escape or click in the menu
"Java articles" and it will disappear

~~~
Freak_NL
That fixed it, thanks. You already provide a way to subscribe at the bottom of
the page though, and I would expect users only to consider subscribing _after_
reading the article and finding it interesting; why not dispense with the
dialog altogether? It is the kind of trick used by scam websites and annoys
most users.

~~~
DrLegend
Took up your advice ;-) thanks for the feedback

